# Looking for a Guide to getting Villagers' Pictures



## Roknar (Jul 18, 2013)

Does anyone happen to know of a place where I can find a guide of how to obtain villagers' pictures? I've played Animal Crossing games in the past, so I know how to get pictures (befriend the villagers, do them favors, be nice to them, etc.). In AC:NL, however, I'm surprised how long it's been (got the game on June 9th) and that I still haven't gotten a picture from a single villager.

Does anyone have an AC:NL picture guide that they can link me to, or offer some tips if you've obtained villagers' pictures yourself? Is there a trick that I'm missing that I can utilize?

*And yes, I know about the April Fool's Day event and that it helps you get pictures of villagers more easily, but I'm looking for other tips, not something I'll have to reset for.

Thanks for your time; hope someone can give me an answer!  And just for curiosity's sake, I put in a poll to see how many people have already obtained pictures from villagers.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 18, 2013)

I got two pictures in one day, and seem to have worked out the best method to get them, and yes it involves some resetting.
Their seems to be a few tasks that can initiate a picture giving, These Are: asking for fruit, asking for a fish or bug, asking for a petition, or an errand, there may be more i'm not an expert lol
Anyway
If they ask for a fruit, the best possible solution is to give them a perfect foreign fruit
If they ask for a bug, or a stag etc, give them the hercules beetle
give them the most expensive fish of that time
if they ask for furniture, give them customised rare furniture

Anyway, once picking up the item you are going to give them, such as the perfect foreign fruit, save and continue, and then go and give it back to the villager
If they give you their picture good, if not reset the game, and try again
I got Timbra's on the first try, but i got Mitiz's on the third reset.

Sending letters helps early on, but only one letter a day actually contributes


----------



## Roknar (Jul 18, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> I got two pictures in one day, and seem to have worked out the best method to get them, and yes it involves some resetting.
> Their seems to be a few tasks that can initiate a picture giving, These Are: asking for fruit, asking for a fish or bug, asking for a petition, or an errand, there may be more i'm not an expert lol
> Anyway
> If they ask for a fruit, the best possible solution is to give them a perfect foreign fruit
> ...



Oh wow, okay! That's very helpful information, thank you so much!  I'll definitely try those methods out today.


----------



## Nooblord (Jul 18, 2013)

I've gotten 2 pictures without resetting.
I randomly got them in the mail.


----------



## Roknar (Jul 18, 2013)

Nooblord said:


> I've gotten 2 pictures without resetting.
> I randomly got them in the mail.



Oh really? That's awesome!  Any tips you can offer?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey, I saw this thread yesterday & decided to give the tip about foreign perfect fruit a try. Luckily a friend had given me a basket of perfect oranges from her town yesterday. So right now, Kidd runs up to me and says he needs a fruit. I go get him a perfect orange, he eats it & gives me his pic right after!! I hadn't written to my villagers much this week, so it was a surprise I got it!

So just wanted to share my experience, and thank Gizmodo for sharing too!

Good luck getting pics ^_^


----------



## Roknar (Jul 19, 2013)

jessie1602 said:


> Hey, I saw this thread yesterday & decided to give the tip about foreign perfect fruit a try. Luckily a friend had given me a basket of perfect oranges from her town yesterday. So right now, Kidd runs up to me and says he needs a fruit. I go get him a perfect orange, he eats it & gives me his pic right after!! I hadn't written to my villagers much this week, so it was a surprise I got it!
> 
> So just wanted to share my experience, and thank Gizmodo for sharing too!
> 
> Good luck getting pics ^_^



Oh wow, that is awesome news, thanks for sharing!  Looks like I _really_ need to get my hands on perfect foreign fruit!


----------



## Chris (Jul 19, 2013)

I've been playing since June 13 and got my first villager picture in the mail yesterday.

I wasn't even trying to get it. I just (a) don't turn down villager requests and (b) let them come over or visit them whenever they suggest it. Oh, and I only send letters every now and then - not everyday. ^^;


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 19, 2013)

Tina said:


> I've been playing since June 13 and got my first villager picture in the mail yesterday.
> 
> I wasn't even trying to get it. I just (a) don't turn down villager requests and (b) let them come over or visit them whenever they suggest it. Oh, and I only send letters every now and then - not everyday. ^^;



That's how long I was playing before I restarted on July 9th...on of my sisters still has her town but I don't think she's gotten a villager's picture yet.   They were so much easier to get on Wild World!


----------



## LeadKisses (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm going to try this. I was starting to get annoyed because I still haven't gotten pictures.


----------



## Solar (Jul 19, 2013)

I like how they make you work for the pictures. It feels worth it when I finally get one! It means that we're truly friends!!


----------



## allsquirrels (Jul 19, 2013)

I agree, it was too easy in Wild World. I think I prefer a bit more challenge too but I'm starting to get frustrated that I haven't received a single pic yet (started June 19th). Especially because I read that when villagers are best buds with you, they send you their pic when they move. So I let my beloved Margie move out thinking I'd be able to always keep her portrait close but she didn't send it to me. Oh Margie! Were you really so unhappy here? I thought I did everything I could for you! It was a heartbreaking day...

Anyways, thank you for these tips. I will try resetting method. And from now on and NO ONE LEAVES UNTIL I GET THEIR PIC.


----------



## Zura (Jul 20, 2013)

I'll give a basket of 3perfect apples for a basket of 3 other fruit!


----------



## fletnez (Jul 20, 2013)

Antonio asked me to catch him an Arowana. I did and he still didn't give me his picture!
Oh well, I guess I still have a lot more tasks to do for him until he gives me one.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 20, 2013)

Starting a new town soon, will be bringing Timbra & Mitzi's pic with me 
now that i know how to try and get them, wont be letting any of the new ones leave without me having their pic hm


----------



## Ruesen (Jul 20, 2013)

I've gotten 4 picture so far. Unfortunately, 3 of them were the same neighbor, hehe. I always got them after doing a normal request from them. All I did was talk to them constantly, send plenty of mail to them with furniture, and always was complimenting them.

Could also trade for them on the forums. I plan to sell/trade my extra Peanut pictures. :X


----------

